# Can't get Skil router to mount with Skil router table



## beekerexpress (Feb 19, 2012)

anyone have any ideas? I bought a Skil 1827 router and a Skil RAS900 Skil Router Table and when I try to connect the quick connect plate to the router it's base seems too big. I took off the clear plastic part on the bottom of the router. I think I'm doing something wrong because I called Skil and asked if they are both compatible and was told they are. the sides of the plate are curved. not the tabs for the quick connect but kind of like (___) but smaller.


----------



## darrink (Sep 7, 2009)

Beeker,
Welcome to the forum. I am not familiar with that router or router table, but I Googled it and came across this site that may help.

SKIL RAS900 Smart Design Router Table Review - One Project Closer


----------



## beekerexpress (Feb 19, 2012)

that's cool if you look that router sets inside of the quick connect plate my router is too big for the plate. amazing that a skil router won't work with a skil router table...


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

welcome to the forum


----------



## adot45 (Feb 6, 2013)

Hello Beeker,
I have just gone through this myself with that table and the Skil 1830 router. The 1827 IS NOT listed as being compatible with the RAS900 table. I also found it incredible that a Skil router wouldn't work with their own table. I bought a DeWalt DW618 which IS on the list as working with the table. Dave


----------

